# [solved] kvm native ipv6

## manaru

Hi,

i am unable to configure native ipv6 on a kvm guest. Does someone have a suggestion or more info?

Should i post ipv4 addr and route too because it must be a routed setup?

host:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.98.66/27" "coff:eeba:be61:1261:1261::2/59" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.98.65" "default via coff:eeba:be61:1260::1")

brctl_br0=( "setfd 0" "sethello 0" "stp off" )

config_br0=( "192.168.212.241/29" "coff:eeba:be61:1261:ff::1/59" )

config_qtap242=( "null" )

tuntap_qtap242="tap"

tunctl_qtap242="-u root"

routes_qtap242=("192.168.212.242/32 dev br0" "coff:eeba:be61:1261:ff::242/128 dev br0")
```

# ip -6 a

```
1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qlen 1000

    inet6 coff:eeba:be:1261::2/59 scope global 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::21d:92ff:fe63:3fe6/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

4: qtap242: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qlen 500

    inet6 fe80::e036:94ff:fee0:8772/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

5: qtap246: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qlen 500

    inet6 fe80::e022:feff:fef4:cd5d/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

6: br0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 

    inet6 coff:eeba:be:1261:ff::1/59 scope global 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::a02c:f7ff:fe4a:f566/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
```

# ip -6 r

```
coff:eeba:be:1261:ff::242 dev qtap242  metric 1000  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295

coff:eeba:be:1260::/59 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295

coff:eeba:be:1260::/59 dev br0  proto kernel  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295

fe80::/64 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295

fe80::/64 dev qtap242  proto kernel  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295

fe80::/64 dev br0  proto kernel  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295

ff00::/8 dev eth0  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295

ff00::/8 dev qtap242  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295

ff00::/8 dev qtap246  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295

ff00::/8 dev br0  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295

default via coff:eeba:be:1260::1 dev eth0  metric 1024  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295

```

guest:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.212.242/29" "coff:eeba:be61:1261:ff::242/96" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.212.241" )
```

# ip -6 a

```
1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qlen 1000

    inet6 coff:eeba:be:1261:ff::242/96 scope global 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::5054:ff:fe12:3456/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
```

# ip -6 r

```
coff:eeba:be:1261:ff::/96 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295

fe80::/64 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295

ff00::/8 dev eth0  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295
```

Last edited by manaru on Fri Jun 18, 2010 9:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hu

Do you have ipv4 working in the guest?  From the configuration you pasted, I would be a bit surprised if you have a working network at all.  You create a bridge device, give it an address, but do not put any devices in it.  What devices are you trying to bridge together?

----------

## manaru

hi,

subnet is routed directly to main ip, Because of a MAC filter i need a own gateway (88.198.212.241/29 on br0). 

with

#bridge_br0="eth0 qtap242 qtap246"

server is unrachable via ipv6. thats why a want routed config on ipv6 too.

# ip -4 a

```
1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN 

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN qlen 1000

    inet 192.168.98.66/27 brd 192.168.98.95 scope global eth0

4: br0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN 

    inet 192.168.212.241/29 brd 192.168.212.247 scope global br0

# ip -4 r

192.168.212.246 dev qtap246  scope link  metric 1000 

192.168.212.242 dev qtap242  scope link  metric 1000 

192.168.212.240/29 dev br0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.212.241 

192.168.98.64/27 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.98.66 

127.0.0.0/8 dev lo  scope link 

default via 192.168.98.65 dev eth0 
```

# ip -4 a

```
1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN 

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000

    inet 192.168.212.242/29 brd 192.168.212.247 scope global eth0

# ip -4 r

192.168.212.240/29 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.212.242 

127.0.0.0/8 dev lo  scope link 

default via 192.168.212.241 dev eth0
```

----------

## manaru

Hi,

Now it works. here is 

/etc/conf.d/net

```
depend_br0() {

  need net.eth0 net.qtap242

}

config_eth0=( "null" )

bridge_br0="eth0 qtap242"

#rc_need_br0="net.qtap242"

brctl_br0=( "setfd 0" "sethello 0" "stp off" )

config_br0=( "192.168.98.66/27" "coff:eeba:be:1261::2/59" "192.168.212.241/29" "coff:eeba:be:1261:ff::1/120" )

routes_br0=( "default via 192.168.98.65" "default via coff:eeba:be:1260::1")

config_qtap242=( "null" )

tuntap_qtap242="tap"

tunctl_qtap242="-u root"

routes_qtap242=("192.168.212.242/29 dev br0" "coff:eeba:be:1261:ff::42/120 dev br0") 

```

----------

